# Low TSH??



## kl2010

Any thoughts on these labs? Currently taking 112 Synthroid and 10mcg Cytomel. Also 2 tabs of Slow FE iron supplement

Normal Stuff...
T4, Free (direct) 1.17 (range .93-1.60) 
T3 100 (range 71-180)
Prolactin 6.6 (range 4.8 - 23.3)
Ferritin, Serum 42 (range 13 - 150)
CBC all normal, Iron and TIBC low range of normal

Abnormal Stuff!
TSH .006 (range .450 - 4.5)

I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's in 2007...I am an otherwise healthy 18 year old. I have been to 3 different Endo's, each of which have not listened to my symptoms. This is the best bloodwork I have recieved, but I can't figure out why my TSH is still so low.


----------



## Debbie from Milwaukee

What are the troubling symptoms that you are experiencing? I can guarantee that people here WILL listen to you! Also: did your most recent endo do the free T3 test? Folks on this forum put a lot of stock in this test, since I understand it reveals the most accurate level of useable thyroid hormone in your bloodstream.


----------



## Lovlkn

kl2010 said:


> Any thoughts on these labs? Currently taking 112 Synthroid and 10mcg Cytomel. Also 2 tabs of Slow FE iron supplement
> 
> Normal Stuff...
> T4, Free (direct) 1.17 (range .93-1.60)
> T3 100 (range 71-180)
> Prolactin 6.6 (range 4.8 - 23.3)
> Ferritin, Serum 42 (range 13 - 150)
> CBC all normal, Iron and TIBC low range of normal
> 
> Abnormal Stuff!
> TSH .006 (range .450 - 4.5)
> 
> I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's in 2007...I am an otherwise healthy 18 year old. I have been to 3 different Endo's, each of which have not listened to my symptoms. This is the best bloodwork I have recieved, but I can't figure out why my TSH is still so low.


What are your symptoms?

Your Free T-4 is slightly below mid range.

You really need a Free T-3 or free Triiodothyronine (3) 
test which is just a different name for it. Ask your doctor to run the Free T-3 for you. ALl I ever needed to do was ask and the doctors always complied.

I have had both run at the same time but can really only dose off the Free T-3.


----------



## CA-Lynn

Look at the TSH - hyperthyroid. I'd have the doctor reduce the Synthroid. You've got too much thyroid in your system.

Also. recently I experienced a similar problem. My autoimmune thyroid tests showed it, but the funny part was, my Vitamin D level [a hormone] was way low. Once we resolved the vitamin D everything else fell into place.


----------



## Lovlkn

CA-Lynn said:


> Look at the TSH - hyperthyroid. I'd have the doctor reduce the Synthroid. You've got too much thyroid in your system.
> 
> Also. recently I experienced a similar problem. My autoimmune thyroid tests showed it, but the funny part was, my Vitamin D level [a hormone] was way low. Once we resolved the vitamin D everything else fell into place.


CA-Lynn,

You should know better than to dose off TSH alone.

Ignore TSH when figuring meds as TSH is a screening test ONLY. Free T-4 and Free T-3 is necessary for proper dosing.

Lovlkn


----------

